# Allis = Ordnung, Hordies = Zerstörung ?! (an die EX WoWler)



## zarandi (6. September 2008)

Ich wollte nur mal wissen welche fraktion ihr dieses mal einschlägt. Es geht mir persönlich nicht unbedingt darum welche Fraktion mehr gewählt wird sondern um was anderes.^^

So dann hoffe ich mal auf viele "Voter" !


mfg Zarandi


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Die Chaos ich setzte das gleich mit Horde, das heißt mehr Spieler und die gewinnen immer im PvP^^


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Hab beides Aktiv und erfolgreich in wow gespielt .... hab das auch in War vor.


----------



## FirstGuardian (6. September 2008)

wäre mal interessant, was dich dran interessiert - denn könnten andere auch was mit der Abstimmung anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (6. September 2008)

habt ihrs langsam mit euren sche... umfragen mit vergleichen zu WoW`?!?!


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Man kann daran grob erkennen wer wie viele Chaos und Ordnung spielen


----------



## kirg (6. September 2008)

hmm find ich garnichtmal so schlimm die umfrage , hier gehts wohl eher weniger dadrum zu erfahren wer wo mehr spielt sondern einfach nur um nen interessanten Fakt.


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Ich gehe wahrscheinlich Order.. weil ich die Befürchtung habe dass es bei WAR so wird wie bei WoW ...
Order: klein aber skilled, Destro: Masse statt Klasse. Ich hoffe es natürlich nicht.... sondern einfach auf ein gut gebalanced Spiel.


----------



## Monadar (6. September 2008)

Wenn man 2,5 Jahre so "nette" Allianzler gespielt hat möchte man jetzt schon mal diejenigen Spielen die etwas "böser" aussehen, so gehts mir zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (6. September 2008)

WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!


----------



## Rhovaniell (6. September 2008)

Naja war 3 Jahre lang Hordler mit Leib und Seele, aber nun werde ich mich wohl der Ordnung anschließen. --> Hochelfen Erzmagier


----------



## marcloker (6. September 2008)

nimm es nicht persöhnlich. aber du musst verdammt aufpassen was su schreibst.. sobald in einem anderen spiel vergleiche mit wow gemacht werden schreien alle nämlich immer gerne rum... "wow, dieses böse wort"..."man kann das nicht mit wow verglreichen"... so als ob sie sobald sie kein wow mehr spielen, sondern was anderes wow auf einmal etwas grundsätzlich schlechtes ist... finde es immer wieder spaßig zu sehen....

und irgendwie wird alles bei spielen im mom nur noch "in wow gemessen".. wird bestimmt mal ne offizielle einheit.... ich seh das schon kommen. man will seine lehre anfange und erkundigt sich über einen job bei der firma. dann die frage: "womit wäre das denn zu vergleichen mit wow"....  wenn es soweit ist, dann schmeiße ich den rechner weg und leb wieder in ner höhle^^

aber ich will ja auch wenigstens was zum thema schreiben...

ich könnte mir vorstellen das ex horde spieler eine ambition zum chaos haben und ex alliz zu ordnung... aber halt nicht alle. ich denke es werden die verschiedenen klassen sein die den ausschlag machen. und eventuell wird ja auch völlig neu gemischt...


----------



## Unna (6. September 2008)

Bin der gleichen meinung wie Targuss^^ werd warscheinlich auch order gehn, glaub aber net das das was damit zu tun hat das ich ma zu WoW zeiten alli spielte sondern bei mir zumindest eher was mit ner klasse die mich bei order einfach anspricht

Aber naja denke wenn man auch auf so WARfanseiten die umfragen ergebnisse so ansieht, siehts glaub zu mindest am anfang eher schlecht mit order aus von der spieler zahl her^^


----------



## Dentus (6. September 2008)

Rhovaniell schrieb:


> Naja war 3 Jahre lang Hordler mit Leib und Seele, aber nun werde ich mich wohl der Ordnung anschließen.


Selbiges bei mir....war schon immer auf Seiten der Minderheiten :-)


----------



## Rosengarten (6. September 2008)

Ihr immer mit eurem Chaos vs Ordnung........informiert euch bitte, den es heißt Zerstörung vs Ordnung.......ist ja nichtmehr normal......


----------



## zarandi (6. September 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> nimm es nicht persöhnlich. aber du musst verdammt aufpassen was su schreibst.. sobald in einem anderen spiel vergleiche mit wow gemacht werden schreien alle nämlich immer gerne rum... "wow, dieses böse wort"..."man kann das nicht mit wow verglreichen"... so als ob sie sobald sie kein wow mehr spielen, sondern was anderes wow auf einmal etwas grundsätzlich schlechtes ist... finde es immer wieder spaßig zu sehen....
> 
> und irgendwie wird alles bei spielen im mom nur noch "in wow gemessen".. wird bestimmt mal ne offizielle einheit.... ich seh das schon kommen. man will seine lehre anfange und erkundigt sich über einen job bei der firma. dann die frage: "womit wäre das denn zu vergleichen mit wow"....  wenn es soweit ist, dann schmeiße ich den rechner weg und leb wieder in ner höhle^^
> 
> ...



Ich wollte persönlich nur wissen ob die ganzen Allis (die meiner meinung nach in jedem Bg verloren haben und im Bg geflamed haben, zuschnell aufgegeben haben etc.) sich nun der Zerstörung anschließen da diese ja automatisch gewinnen.
Böse gewinnt immer!!!

( /ironie off)


----------



## Rayon (6. September 2008)

UD Mage/Rogue gehabt, nu Destro, Druchii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (6. September 2008)

Natürlich wird alles mit Wow verglichen, Shooter werden mit anderen Shootern verglichen, MMoRPGs mit anderen MMoRPGs. Auch wenn es Unterschiede in PVE/PVP verteilung gibt. Wow und Warhammer haben mehr Rollenspieltypische Gemeinsamkeiten als Unterschiede.

Ich spiele als Hordler und Allyhasser auf jeden Fall Chaos. Wahrscheinlich nen Ork, wobei ich mir die Klassen noch genauer anschauen will.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Chaos vs Ordnung........informiert euch bitte, den es heißt Zerstörung vs Ordnung.......ist ja nichtmehr normal......



Ich fühle mich geehr das sie ein Drittel der Zerstörung für so mächtig halten die ganze Ordnung zu vernichten *verbeug*

Brüllt doch momentan eh jeder Zerstörung wird die Mehrheit spielen. Selbe alte Laier wie eh und Jeh Böse = mehr Spieler.  WoW= die "guten" in Überzahl. Vanguard= die "guten" in Überzahl. DaoC= die normalen "guten" in Überzahl......spätestens wenn sie merken das Tanks keine DDs sind, bekommt Ordnung eine Siggi Schwemme.


----------



## Anywen (6. September 2008)

spielt bloss leechking weiter und geht uns nich mit so scheiss umfragen aufn sack.

das kann man nich vergleichen



VOTE FOR CLOSE


----------



## Unexcelledx (6. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Man kann daran grob erkennen wer wie viele Chaos und Ordnung spielen


Erstens heisst es Zerstörung und nicht chaos 
Zweitens kommen nicht nur Spieler von WoW zu War also kann man daran nicht grob erkennen wer "Chaos oder Ordnung spielen" ....

Edit : 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (6. September 2008)

also 3 jahre lang ally und jetzt zerstörung ;P die Bösen machen einfach mehr spaß. wobei der feuerzauberer reizt mich schon ^^ hab genug von 1tastenmagiern und mit netten überladungsefekten ist das wenigsten ne abwechslung. 

Ps: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH
PPS: ES LEBE KHAINE!!!

PPPS: alle rechtschreibfehler sind absichtlich und rechtlich geschützt ^^


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Außerdem gibt es Threads "Ordnung oder Zerstörung" zur Genüge...


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

ich bin hordler und ich werde ordnung spielen aber ka wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es Threads "Ordnung oder Zerstörung" zur Genüge...



das stimmt allerdings xD


----------



## Next Exitus (6. September 2008)

Die l2p Kiddys werden eh alle Zerstörung spielen weil die Chaoten so "cool" sind x)!


----------



## Dentus (6. September 2008)

Das Imperium ist nicht unbedingt GUT....vergesst das Gut/Böse bitte


----------



## Clarion (6. September 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit eurem Chaos vs Ordnung........informiert euch bitte, den es heißt Zerstörung vs Ordnung.......ist ja nichtmehr normal......



Zerstörung hört sich vielleicht nicht so cool an, oder ist vielleicht einfach eine silbe zu lang für heutige mmo zeiten


@26: Ich hatte bei wow immer das gefühl das genau diese kiddys Allianz gezockt haben(zumindest bis auf die letzten 12 monate)


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich spiele als Hordler und Allyhasser auf jeden Fall Chaos. Wahrscheinlich nen Ork, wobei ich mir die Klassen noch genauer anschauen will.



uh vorsicht gleich kommt Rosengarten und verflucht dich mit dem fluch der üblen winde weil du Chaos gesagt hast und ned zerstörung 

zum thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da Ordnung reingarnix mit der wowallianz zu tun hat und ordnung bedeutend "cooler" rüberkommt als die chaoten von der zerstörungsseite ( auch wenn man da gezwungen ist mit diesen räudigen bartabschneidern zusammen zuspieln *rumgrummelundrumgroll* )  stehts auser frage das ich WoWhordler nen WARordner ( Oo) werd . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

" für Bugman!für mehr Trollbock!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Werde Ordnung spielen warscheinlich. Ganz sicher bin ich noch nicht. Bin EX Ally und habe es bereut nicht Horde gespielt zu haben. Hoffe dass Ordnung die Underdog Fraktion wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!


Ihr seid ja "sooo" viel besser...
Kind, ey. -_-


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

husch dahin zurück wo auch immer du her kommst !oder schreib was zum thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timää92 (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!



was soll man denn von so einem Post halten?^^ Ich versteh den Sinn nicht ganz, kläre mich bitte auf.




marcloker schrieb:


> [...]wenn es soweit ist, dann schmeiße ich den rechner weg und leb wieder in ner höhle^^[...]



WAAAAS? du lebst nichtmehr in einer Höhle? Verräter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum Thema:
also ich hab Alli gespielt und werde jetzt Ordnung spielen. Was genau da weiß ich noch nicht, aber wahrscheinlich Erzmagier oder Feuerzauberer, kann mich noch nicht zwischen heal und dmg entscheiden.
und ich persönlich finde die Umfrage auch ganz interessant und wenn euch diese Umfrage nicht interessiert dann öffnet den Thread doch nicht. Und mit solchen Flames wie ich oben zitierte, geht das niveau hier auch ganz schnell runter in den Keller, mit der Äußerung bist du sicher nicht besser wie in der WOW abteilung dieses Forums. Außerdem sehe ich nicht wo das Problem ist, dass man vorher WoW gespielt hat und jetzt zu WAR wechselt.


----------



## Abell (6. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das Imperium ist nicht unbedingt GUT....vergesst das Gut/Böse bitte



Genauso wie es in WoW auch keine "böse" Seite gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das "Böse" dort stellen die NPC´s dar: Brennende Legieon, Scharlachroter Kreuzzug, Geissel...

Ich finde übrigens das ist einer der grössten Unterschiede zwischen der beiden Spielen: In WAR kämfpt man *wirklich* gegeneinander, in WoW kämpft man eigentlich nur die NPC´s die Feinde, PvP kommt mir da irgendwie "künstlich" oder unpassend vor...


----------



## Cressari (6. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> spielt bloss leechking weiter und geht uns nich mit so scheiss umfragen aufn sack.
> 
> das kann man nich vergleichen
> 
> ...



Geht mir nich mit Eurer scheiss Intoleranz auf den Sack. Lasst die Leute doch diskutieren, vergleichen, quatschen, was solls denn. Soooo uninteressant ist der Thread gar nicht. So langsam lässt mich der Umganston im WAR-Forum zweifeln ob die Community so viel besser wird als in ..... Ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Naja... Ich denke mal. spätestens nach dem headstart nzw allerspätestens zum LichKing wird es wieder ruhiger hier...
ich hoffe es...


----------



## MrHaNf (6. September 2008)

Ich bin hordler und spiel auch ordnung weils einfach so mehr gegner gibt und man nciht 100 std warten muss bis man wen trifft


----------



## Deregond (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!


Du machst aber richtige Werbung dafür das WAR Spieler keine Kiddies sind.
Ich habe WoW gespielt(aber auch HdRo und Tabula Rasa und Guild Wars(was ich auch jetzt noch wegen des PVP's zwischendurch spiele)) und jetzt werde ich werde ich auch noch WAR ausprobieren, egal was du verzapfst!
Zum Thema: Ich war immer Ally und wollte jetzt Zerstörung spielen aber irgendwie sind halt Zwerge doch die "coolsten" und jetzt werde ich mir wohl einen Zwerg Maschinist erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (6. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Die Chaos ich setzte das gleich mit Horde, das heißt mehr Spieler und die gewinnen immer im PvP^^



Das geht in WAR nicht auf.
Weil du musst dir die Punkte teilen die es für kills gibt. D.h. die anderen bekommen am Ende mehr.
Nach einiger Zeit hast dann die Elite vs. den unausgebauten Pöbel.


----------



## zarandi (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!
> 
> Ihr seid ja "sooo" viel besser...
> Kind, ey. -_-




/sign!


----------



## Bjartmar (6. September 2008)

Hab die meiste Zeit Allianz gespielt. Und muss sagen mir ging das ewig auf die eier dieses rum geheule auf Allianz seite. Hab auch auf Horde gespielt und da ging es meist angenehmer zu. Deshalb wechsel von Allianz zu Zerstörung...

Gobo Schami oder Sqig Treiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (Tirion) Wart (6. September 2008)

Ich bezweifle echt stark das die meister WoWler überhaupt wissen, wie ein echtes PvP game von innen aussieht. Also schön die backen halten unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Da ich vor langer langer Zeit auch mal WoW gespielt habe, trag ich mich mal ein und kann nur (Tirion) Wart zustimmen... erwarte schon fast sehnsüchtigst die hunderten von Heulthreads darüber wie Scheiße das PvP ist, weil man alleine keine Chance hat und bestimmte Klassen einen fast immer umhauen um mich darüber kaputtzulachen :-D


----------



## Deregond (6. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Da ich vor langer langer Zeit auch mal WoW gespielt habe, trag ich mich mal ein und kann nur (Tirion) Wart zustimmen... erwarte schon fast sehnsüchtigst die hunderten von Heulthreads darüber wie Scheiße das PvP ist, weil man alleine keine Chance hat und bestimmte Klassen einen fast immer umhauen um mich darüber kaputtzulachen :-D


Du bist ja ein ganz toller Hengst was?


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

also, erst einmal vorab: in war wird im gegensatz zu wow die aktivität auf den servern gebalanced, sprich die login-mechanismen lassen eine übermacht einer fraktion auf den servern garnicht zu. zudem bekommen fraktionen, wenn sie unterlegen / weniger aktivität haben, buffs die sie zb schneller leveln lassen um die server ausgeglichen zu halten.

und um die breite masse mal aufzuklären:
warhammer ist im original ein table-top-strategiespiel, welches x-mal für pc umgesetzt wurde, viele kennen sicher zb 40k-damn of war. in dieser community gibts sonen quatsch "biste ordnung oder zerstörung?" garnicht, höchstens "ich spiel lieber imperium - nee, meinen chaos-blutdämon würde ich gegen nix tauschen wollen".

zudem gibts in war keine >klassen< welche über beide fraktionen verfügbar sind, sondern >karrieren< welche representativ sind für die 100te einheiten des original-games und nur bei einer rasse verfügbar sind. somit wird die wahl wohl eher von der karriere als von der community abhängen.
zumindest sollte dies so und nicht anders sein: wer aus wow kommt und hofft bei einer fraktion super die andere abfarmen zu können, sollte besser direkt bei wow-horde bleiben.
ebenfalls sollten man sich etwas von der marote "skill" verabschieden, denn war ist ein cummunitybalanciertes spiel und kein roxxortum.

ich zb werde beides zocken, insgesamt werden es nen schwarzok, nen zelot und nen hexenjäger werden, für ranged habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden.
tragt nicht den alten dreck, schlechte gewohnheiten oder fraktionsfanatismus mit in dieses neue game, in das die designer so viel liebe gesteckt haben und sich peinlich genau an die vorlagen aus dem original gehalten haben, und so einen kleinen traum für stretegiespieler erfüllt haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Deregond schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ganz toller Hengst was?



Was soll man mit Heulthreads denn sonst machen außer sie auszulachen, weil sie mit offenbarer vollkommener Ignoranz irgendwas nicht kapiert haben


----------



## Deregond (6. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was soll man mit Heulthreads denn sonst machen außer sie auszulachen, weil sie mit offenbarer vollkommener Ignoranz irgendwas nicht kapiert haben


Mitleid haben? X D
Nein es geht ja nur darum das anscheinend alle WAR spieler sagen: Lol die WoW Kiddies die haben ja keine Ahnung vom Zocken!!
Das finde ich nur recht arm..


----------



## Blah (6. September 2008)

Bei WAR wird es genau anderst rum sein. Die Spieler mit etwas skill und etwas erwachsener wirken, werden diesmal Imperium spielen statt Horde. Und die ganzen Allikiddies werden zur Destruction Fraktion gehen.

Alle ehemaligen Ex Hordler die ich kenne und auf unserem Server werden Imperium spielen. Ich jedoch war immer Allianz Spieler werde in WAR Imperium spielen, wegen des Sigmarpriesters. Die ganze Massse und Kids werden zur Destruction Seite gehen. Schön, endlich mal zur Gewinnerseite zu gehören.
Auch wechseln jetzt viele die Seite weil sie denken: "Uii in WoW war die Horde doch so gut und ich depp hab Alli gespielt, in WAR werde ich nun die Destru Seite nehmen, weil das wie die Horde ist."
Wenn natürlich alle so denken, wird eben genau das Gegenteil passieren von der alten Horde. Destruction wird die lamer Seite sein die nur Masse statt Klasse hat!


For the Empire! For SIGMAAAARRR!!


BTW: Das Imperium ist auch nicht "Gut" sie sind eher auch "Böse". Wenn man mal so schaut, von Diplomatie halten sie eher wenig (im Gegensatz zur Allianz die eher nur nach Frieden strebt). Die Order wollen lieber alles auslöschen was sich nicht ihnen beugt. Von den Gesetzen und Reglungen intern der Order Seite oder gar des Imperiums braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen zu diskutieren, da ihre Methoden grausam sind!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. September 2008)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe nur gesagt das es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit viele viele Threads geben wird in denen bestimmte Dinge angeflamed werden, die eben in WoW so sind aber nicht in WAR, das ein recht großer, hier sonst Stiller Teil eigentlich die falschen Erwartungen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie zum Beispiel die hundertste Frage ob man den Chosen zum DD machen kann, warum denn bestimmte Klassen gegen andere sofort abstinken etc.

Es sollte einfach nur meine Freude über solche Posts bekunden, weils meist nichts besseres gibt zur Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Nur: Wenn alle denken Ordnung wäre die neue Horde dann wird Ordnung überlaufen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (6. September 2008)

Kikolool schrieb:


> Nur: Wenn alle denken Ordnung wäre die neue Horde dann wird Ordnung überlaufen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denken sie aber nicht, wie du vielleicht am Ergebnis der Abstimmung siehst ^^


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> ebenfalls sollten man sich etwas von der marote "skill" verabschieden, denn war ist ein cummunitybalanciertes spiel und kein roxxortum.



nun ja ich hoffe mal deine Enttäuschung wird ned allzu gross sein wenn die ersten SGs den gegnerichen "zerg" auseinandernehmen dank besserem skill.


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> nun ja ich hoffe mal deine Enttäuschung wird ned allzu gross sein wenn die ersten SGs den gegnerichen "zerg" auseinandernehmen dank besserem skill.



ich glaub, du hast noch garkein richtiges bild von war und glaubst, dass es ein wow mit mehr instanzierten bg's ist in denen marken gefarmt werden^^
mit kleinen stamms kannste in war nämlich nix reißen, oder du kannst auch nix reißen mit einer einstellung "wtf is pve?"
ebenfalls wird dich die community nicht annehmen, wenn du mit deiner aus wow stammenden mentalität
"ich hab skill / mit den restlichen gimps nix zu tun" daher kommst. es wird dir nämlich der endcontent verschlossen bleiben^^

aber gl, kannst ja versuchen mit deiner elite-stamm von 10-20 mann ne hauptstadt zu raiden ;-)
ich wette nach 1-2 monaten biste wieder bei wow^^

und was es die hoffnungen angeht, dass die order eine neue horde wird, welche schön ez-mode die alli abfarmt...
ich weiss aus bekanntenkreisen von einer gilde ehemaliger d2-nationalspieler, welche zerstörung spielen werden *g*


----------



## sybarith (6. September 2008)

> Denken sie aber nicht, wie du vielleicht am Ergebnis der Abstimmung siehst ^^



sorry aber die umfragen kannst du knicken. wenn du mit den abstimmungen aus der betaphase kommst gerne. dann denke aber auch daran das in WoW in der beta die breite masse horde gespielt hat. und wie sah das ein paar monate nach release aus? wo war das die masse der spieler? sicher nicht bei der horde.

die masse der spieler sind nicht leute die sich in foren tummeln, sondern die ganz normalen spieler die sich nach release das spiel kaufen und da wird garantiert wieder die masse auf seiten der "guten" spielen. darauf wette ich jetzt schon, den dies war nicht nur bei WoW der fall, auch bei DAoC konnte man soetwas in der beta sehen. wer also jetzt meint ich spiele ordnung, weil ich auf der unterlegenen seite spielen will und gegen die ganzen "kiddis" ran möchte. der könnte sich mäctig ins eigene fleisch schneiden. wer seine klasse und fraktion nach diesen kriterien aussuchen möchte, sollte noch ein paar monate warten.


----------



## Midgardsorm (6. September 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> sorry aber die umfragen kannst du knicken. wenn du mit den abstimmungen aus der betaphase kommst gerne. dann denke aber auch daran das in WoW in der beta die breite masse horde gespielt hat. und wie sah das ein paar monate nach release aus? wo war das die masse der spieler? sicher nicht bei der horde.
> 
> die masse der spieler sind nicht leute die sich in foren tummeln, sondern die ganz normalen spieler die sich nach release das spiel kaufen und da wird garantiert wieder die masse auf seiten der "guten" spielen. darauf wette ich jetzt schon, den dies war nicht nur bei WoW der fall, auch bei DAoC konnte man soetwas in der beta sehen. wer also jetzt meint ich spiele ordnung, weil ich auf der unterlegenen seite spielen will und gegen die ganzen "kiddis" ran möchte. der könnte sich mäctig ins eigene fleisch schneiden. wer seine klasse und fraktion nach diesen kriterien aussuchen möchte, sollte noch ein paar monate warten.



Da hat er einfach recht meiner Meinung nach.
Die vielen Umfragen zu Fraktionssachen in WAR sind ja nett, manche mögen es auch.
Es hat sich aber immer gezeigt das man sich auf solche gar nicht verlassen kann.


----------



## Brawler666 (6. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> WoW Spieler bitte Lutschking weiterspielen - hab keinen Bock die ganze Zeit Tickets zuschreiben!



Pahaa , solche Posts würden supergut zu den meisten WoW Spielern passen die du hier grade weghaben willst , naja , nu ist wenigstens meine Hoffnung dahin hier auf andere Spielertypen zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> mit kleinen stamms kannste in war nämlich nix reißen,


zja das wird man dann nach 6 monaten im spiel sehn.bzw liegen die ziele solcher leute ganz wo anders als keeps/hauptstädte zu erobern.


antischock schrieb:


> ebenfalls wird dich die community nicht annehmen, wenn du mit deiner aus wow stammenden mentalität
> "ich hab skill / mit den restlichen gimps nix zu tun" daher kommst. es wird dir nämlich der endcontent verschlossen bleiben^^


ja wow hat ned alles erfunden auch ned deine sogenannte "ich hab skill / mit den restlichen gimps nix zu tun"mentalität
weil die gab es schon jahre vor WoW in Daoc und da fiel sie im RvR bedeutend mehr ins gewicht als sie es in WoW je gekonnte hat .aus dem einfachen grund weil man im RvR kaum möglichkeiten hat SGs auszuweichen in WoW brauchte man dazu nur das BG verlassen. aber schön das du der illusion verfallen bist das alles immer nur zusammen was machen werden und es nur leute geben wird  die ihre erfüllung in riesigen zergen finden werden. 



antischock schrieb:


> aber gl, kannst ja versuchen mit deiner elite-stamm von 10-20 mann ne hauptstadt zu raiden ;-)


ich weiss das kannst du dir jetzt ned vorstellen,aber es gibt durchaus noch andere ambitionen RvR zu machen als keeps und hauptstädte zu erobern.aber das schrieb ich ja schon.
Desweiteren wird auch in WAR ne gut eingespielte gruppe (SG) bedeutend mehr gewicht in den kämpfen haben als eine 0815 truppe und dementsprechent mehr erreichen können als die 0815er.und sicher werden die nicht ganz alleine irgendwas erobern können (oder wollen) aber schon alleine wenn sie erfolgreich den nachschub des feindes abriegeln können wozu man sonst das doppelte oder dreifache an leuten bräuchte werden sie von den gegnern gehasst werden.und ich muss kein orakel sein um zu sehn das die foren dann von flames und heulerein voll sein werden.


antischock schrieb:


> ich wette nach 1-2 monaten biste wieder bei wow^^


es ist lustig zu sehn wie man von leuten wie dir gleich in ner schublade abgelegt wird,weil man ned auf der welle der " jaaaaa in WAR werden alle zusammen skillfrei spielen können" mitschwimmt .*g*


----------



## makkaal (6. September 2008)

Ich enthalte mich dieser Umfrage, da ein Punkt der Umfrage fehlt, der mich betreffen würde. Ich hab beide Seiten gespielt.

Aber der Vergleich ist typisch. Im Gegensatz zu WoW Allianz/Horde vs. WAR Ordnung/Zerstörung habe ich kaum Umfragen gesehen, ob man bei DAoC Midgard, Albion oder Hibernia gespielt hat.
Letztlich dürfte das, vor allem mit dem oben genannten Hintergrund, gänzlich hinfällig sein. Ein Beispiel wäre, wenn bei einer soziologisch gegründeten Umfrage folgende Situation wäre:
Alle Schüler einer Uni haben entweder Latein oder Französisch gelernt. Jetzt wird umgestuft: Spanisch oder Italienisch. Da käme doch auch niemand auf die Idee, ernsthaft zu erfragen wer was vorher gelernt hat - da es schlichtweg keinen Sinn hat, aber ein solcher fehlinterpretiert werden kann.

*seufzt* Ach, vermutlich interessiert euch mein kleines Gleichnis ohnehin nicht. 

Ich halte diese Umfrage, wie viele andere, für völlig unnötig da sinnlos, die nicht mehr verursacht oder verursachen kann, als jetzt schon dieselben Vorurteile den Fraktionen gegenüber in den Communitymitgliedern einzupflanzen, die WoW schon mit sich brachte.
Und ich rede nicht vom Fraktionspatriotismus ("Für Midgard! Schangelige Baumknutscher und Büchsen!"), sondern das dämliche "Oh Gott, Alli - na klar, dass der keinen Plan hat und rumflambiert, bei _der_ Fraktion..."

Mein Wahlspruch: Gegen Vorurteile, scheißt auf eure WoW Herkunft!


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> zja das wird man dann nach 6 monaten im spiel sehn.bzw liegen die ziele solcher leute ganz wo anders als keeps/hauptstädte zu erobern.



tja, aber das rvr besteht nun mal aus keeps, hauptstädten und scenarien. und ne arena gibt es nicht^^



Churchak schrieb:


> ja wow hat ned alles erfunden auch ned deine sogenannte "ich hab skill / mit den restlichen gimps nix zu tun"mentalität
> weil die gab es schon jahre vor WoW in Daoc und da fiel sie im RvR bedeutend mehr ins gewicht als sie es in WoW je gekonnte hat .aus dem einfachen grund weil man im RvR kaum möglichkeiten hat SGs auszuweichen in WoW brauchte man dazu nur das BG verlassen. aber schön das du der illusion verfallen bist das alles immer nur zusammen was machen werden und es nur leute geben wird  die ihre erfüllung in riesigen zergen finden werden.



sicher doch: "skill" gibts sogar noch länger, nämlich aus d2-zeiten oder cs/ut.
genauso wenig werden alle nur alles zusammen machen, denn die gilden werden auch ihren fortschritt erzielen wollen wie zb ein keep unter ihrem namen beanspruchen. du wirst folglich sogar auf viel mehr "stammgruppen" treffen.
und da das gesamte rvr-system zusammen hängt, wirst du wohl auch nicht um großere schlachten herum kommen wenn du fortschirtte erzielen willst.



Churchak schrieb:


> ich weiss das kannst du dir jetzt ned vorstellen,aber es gibt durchaus noch andere ambitionen RvR zu machen als keeps und hauptstädte zu erobern.aber das schrieb ich ja schon.
> Desweiteren wird auch in WAR ne gut eingespielte gruppe (SG) bedeutend mehr gewicht in den kämpfen haben als eine 0815 truppe und dementsprechent mehr erreichen können als die 0815er.und sicher werden die nicht ganz alleine irgendwas erobern können (oder wollen) aber schon alleine wenn sie erfolgreich den nachschub des feindes abriegeln können wozu man sonst das doppelte oder dreifache an leuten bräuchte werden sie von den gegnern gehasst werden.und ich muss kein orakel sein um zu sehn das die foren dann von flames und heulerein voll sein werden.



wie bereits gesagt: rvr besteht nun mal aus keeps, städten und scenarien. und designfehler wie die farmspots aus daoc wird es wohl nicht geben^^
die ambitionen werden vom content bestimmt: fakt
aber ich denke zu verstehen worauf du hinaus willst: prestige für deinen gildennamen
aber den werden viele erzielen wollen^^
denn im gegensatz zu wow mit seinen gelegenheits-rnd-bg'lern die leicht mit stamm abzufarmen waren, existiert ein globales ziel, welches zudem der endcontent ist.
und du kannst garnicht drumrum dich an diesen globalen zielen zu beteiligen. es gibt einfach keinen content, den du solo, 2on2, 5on5 durchziehen kannst^^
wie du ja auch sagst, eine stamm/gilde wird sich als gruppe abheben können und enorm beitragen können und es wird eine skill-entwicklung geben, um auf dein argument "zergerei" einzugehen. du wirst denoch nicht autan zocken können.



Churchak schrieb:


> es ist lustig zu sehn wie man von leuten wie dir gleich in ner schublade abgelegt wird,weil man ned auf der welle der " jaaaaa in WAR werden alle zusammen skillfrei spielen können" mitschwimmt .*g*



in welche schublade tue ich dich denn?^^
ich dachte es ist verständlich, was ich meine mit "skill/roxxortum" in bezug auf wow: nämlich das arenaformat und die negativen entwicklungen die diese mitbrachten, vor allem innerhalb eigener fraktionen.

aber wir schweifen denoch vom eigentlichem thema ab..
ich wow begründete sich die unbalance doch hauptsächlich darauf, dass pvp'ler ein stilles abgekommen geschloßen hatten, auf seiten der horde zu zocken und die pve'ler sich mehr auf ally einspielten. ursache war der pvp-anteil in wow.
war hingegen ist ein pvp-spiel von grund auf im gegensatz zu wow: folglich werden die spieler auf beiden seiten pvp-orientiert sein.
und skill ist nicht an das aussehen der chars oder racials gebunden, zudem hat ein zerstörungsspieler nicht die möglichkeit auf zerstörungsseite den "schurken" aka hexenjäger zu zocken (jetzt nur mal so als beispiel).
ich glaube kaum, dass ein pvp'ler der sich selber ernst nimmt, sich von einer fraktion beschränken lassen wird.


----------



## karlos123 (6. September 2008)

Ordnung = Albion
Zerstörung = Midgard

Ich könnt kotzen wenn ich solche dämlichen Vergleiche sehe.
Es interessiert doch kein Schwein was wer wie wo wem was ähnelt.

Außerdem kannst du nicht erfassen wie viele Leute welche Seite Spielen werden, es gibt weit aus mehr Spieler als hier im Forum.


----------



## Credo (6. September 2008)

> wie bereits gesagt: rvr besteht nun mal aus keeps, städten und scenarien. und designfehler wie die farmspots aus daoc wird es wohl nicht geben^^


Schon mal was von Open RvR gehört? Für was gibt es den die ganzen RvR-Gebiete?


----------



## sevendays5 (6. September 2008)

da fehlt eine weitere auswahlmöglichkeit. ex allies, ex horde -> ordnung =P


----------



## Lorghi (6. September 2008)

ich werde beide seiten intensiv spielen, genau wie in WoW. ich denk nicht dran, mich für eine Seite festzulegen, schließlich bezahle ich für das ganze Spiel & da will ich auch alle Gegenden, alle q`s & alle Perspektiven sehen.


----------



## Skarbog (6. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Man kann daran grob erkennen wer wie viele Chaos und Ordnung spielen




LOL

Kann man nicht, da sich hier leider geschätzte 90% WOWler rumtrollen....


Und WAR mit WOW vergleichen.... sorry, aber ich brech ins Essen. Alleine die Vorstellung das bei WAR dumme Kühe spielbar wären.....


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> da fehlt eine weitere auswahlmöglichkeit. ex allies, ex horde -> ordnung =P



Find ich auch ...habe früher auch beide Seiten Aktiv gespielt ...

wobei ich eigentlich auch vorhabe in War aktiv auf beiden Seiten zu spielen ....hmmmmmmmmm

Hab noch nich abgestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

Credo schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Open RvR gehört? Für was gibt es den die ganzen RvR-Gebiete?



ehm, für die keeps?^^
rvr ist open, lediglich die scenarien (bg's) sind instanziert


----------



## Credo (6. September 2008)

> ehm, für die keeps?^^


Nö, nicht in jedem RvR-Gebiet gibts Keeps.


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

Credo schrieb:


> Nö, nicht in jedem RvR-Gebiet gibts Keeps.



dann aber friedhöfe, kriegscamps oder pq die dort zu vollziehen sind^^

wäre ja auch sinnfrei, ein rvr-gebiet zu machen ohne content: keiner ist so blöd in ne zone ohne ziel zu gehen um sich dort von einer wartenden stamm abfarmen zu lassen ohne eine ziel. oder als stamm dort auf evtl beute zu warten... (...)

oder die zone wird vorbehalten für weiteren content, auch ne möglichkeit: dass es rvr-zonen gibt, wo derzeit wirklich nix ist, möchte ich credo erst mal garnicht widersprechen.

aber jeder kennt halaa... selbst die neue q hat nix gebracht^^


----------



## Roxxhy (6. September 2008)

Tja zum Motto: Klasse statt Masse ....

denk ich eher nicht ok in szenarien kann sowas schon den Sieg bzw. den Verlust 
bringen, aber sicherlich nicht im RvR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , werde Destru spielen, mir schnuppe, ob
da jetzt wenig gute Spieler sind oder viele nicht so dolle, letztendlich ist jeder Spieler
gut, er muss er nur lernen. Muss das nicht jeder? Jeder brauch erst mal seine
Lernzeit bevor er richtig loslegen kann. Aber es wird keine Übervölkerung geben, 
es liegt nur daran dass die Destru Abteilung gerne im Forum Comments und Umfragen
beantwortet und die Ordnung eher sich zurückhält um wichtigeren Dingen nachzukommen.
Letztendlich wird sich die Übervölkerung ja eh in Grenzen setzen wegen den Server - Login
Einstellungen.   Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Nachmittag , Abend und man hört
sich spätestens morgen abend wieder! so long

Roxxhy


----------



## ManicK (6. September 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> habt ihrs langsam mit euren sche... umfragen mit vergleichen zu WoW`?!?!



Wird nie enden da sie als non PvP'ler nicht checken, was in WAR auf sie zukommt. 

Ich hoffe sie finden auch keinen Gefallen daran und bleiben schön bei dem so geliebten WoW.


----------



## Exolarion (6. September 2008)

Leute zügelt euch mal, es entsteht hier kein guter Eindruck der WAR-Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An die, die ned "begreifen" was ich mein.. schaut euch mal die 4 Seiten hier an, hier wird teilweise so dermaßen kindlich auf WoW(-Spieler) losgegangen, dass man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

Leutä zügelt euch mal, es entsteht hier kein guta Eindruck da WAR-Community
An da, da ned "begreif&#8217;n" waz ich mein.. schaut euch mal da 4 Seit&#8217;n hier an, hier wird teilweise so dermaß&#8217;n kindlich auf WoW(-Spiela) losgegang&#8217;n, daz man echt nur noch da Kopp schütt&#8217;ln kann

ich war so frei für dich zu übersetzten *g*

nee, hast scho recht, sollten es einfach besser machen als in wow^^


----------



## Mikroflame (6. September 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> wäre mal interessant, was dich dran interessiert - denn könnten andere auch was mit der Abstimmung anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich wette er weiß was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil er denkt,dass die Ex Alis die Zerstörung nehmen,wenn die umfrage sagt,dass fast alle Ali´s Zerstörung nehmen werden,wird er sicher Ordnung gehen ^^


----------



## Exolarion (6. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> Leutä zügelt euch mal, es entsteht hier kein guta Eindruck da WAR-Community
> An da, da ned "begreif&#8217;n" waz ich mein.. schaut euch mal da 4 Seit&#8217;n hier an, hier wird teilweise so dermaß&#8217;n kindlich auf WoW(-Spiela) losgegang&#8217;n, daz man echt nur noch da Kopp schütt&#8217;ln kann
> 
> ich war so frei für dich zu übersetzten *g*
> ...


 dangö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Ich spiele nur Zerstörung, weil sie Goblins haben (<3), und weil ich im TT Chaos spiele...
Sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Ordnungshüter, aber da gefallen mir auch die meisten Klassen nicht...


----------



## Clamev (6. September 2008)

Ich denk das es so sein wird das die ganzen Kidis jetzt nach n paar Jahren wow in denen es immer hies Horde is sauimba im pvp und da spielen sowieso nur die besten werden die meisten 0v4l337r0x0r Zerstörung spielen umso mehr Opfer..*chrm ich meine Gegner für mich


----------



## Ascían (6. September 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Ich denk das es so sein wird das die ganzen Kidis jetzt nach n paar Jahren wow in denen es immer hies Horde is sauimba im pvp und da spielen sowieso nur die besten werden die meisten 0v4l337r0x0r Zerstörung spielen umso mehr Opfer..*chrm ich meine Gegner für mich



Ich denke auch dass Destruction die Kidsfraktion wird, aufgrund des "coolen" Äußeren allein schon, und bei den bisherigen Umfragen wurde das auch ziemlich deutlich.

Das Gute daran: Als Orderspieler freut man sich aber, je mehr Opfer umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (6. September 2008)

Also ich war Aliianz-spieler und werde in WAR mich auf die Seite der Zerstörung schlagen weil Chaos ist einfach mal cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Bitte keine Flames mehr...


----------



## Exolarion (6. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass Destruction die Kidsfraktion wird, aufgrund des "coolen" Äußeren allein schon, und bei den bisherigen Umfragen wurde das auch ziemlich deutlich.
> 
> Das Gute daran: Als Orderspieler freut man sich aber, je mehr Opfer umso besser
> 
> ...



Mh...  Hexenjäger etc. sind au sehr "cool", aber ich hoffe einfach mal dass Order so ähnlich sein wird, wie die Horde in WoW vor TBC - nämlich einfach nur spitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (6. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> tja, aber das rvr besteht nun mal aus keeps, hauptstädten und scenarien. und ne arena gibt es nicht^^


in daoc bestand das rvr auch aus burgen,relikten und schlachtfeldern und ne arena gabs da auch nicht und trotzdem haben sich viele leute nicht nur darauf beschrenken lassen sondern sind zB auch gecruisen und hatten irgendwo in der pampa ihren spass.


antischock schrieb:


> wie bereits gesagt: rvr besteht nun mal aus keeps, städten und scenarien. und designfehler wie die farmspots aus daoc wird es wohl nicht geben^^


hotspots wo alle gut hinkommen um sich da gepflegt die birne einzuhaun wird es in WAR zu 100% genauso geben.


antischock schrieb:


> aber ich denke zu verstehen worauf du hinaus willst: prestige für deinen gildennamen


dann gewöhn dich an den gedanken das du falsch denkst.


antischock schrieb:


> denn im gegensatz zu wow mit seinen gelegenheits-rnd-bg'lern die leicht mit stamm abzufarmen waren, existiert ein globales ziel, welches zudem der endcontent ist.
> und du kannst garnicht drumrum dich an diesen globalen zielen zu beteiligen. es gibt einfach keinen content, den du solo, 2on2, 5on5 durchziehen kannst^^


du solltest dich von dem gedanken verabschieden das alle WAR-spieler sich super intelligent verhalten werden.auch in WAR wird es so sein das es genug leute geben wird die sich mit wehenden fahnen und laut jollend und mit stumpfsinn im gesicht sich  ins messer diverser SGs werfen werden,die irgend nen keep deffen bis der arzt kommt(oder die gegner ausgehn).
Dein sogenannter endcontent ist nun aber nicht nur die eroberung der gegnerischen hauptstadt sondern RvR in allen möglichen facetten und da wollen (und werden) sich in RvR systemen SGs nicht abschotten sondern dominieren bzw wenn das spiel etwas älter ist werden sie kämpfe gegen andere SGs suchen weil zergfarmen irgend wann doch tröge wird/werden kann.


antischock schrieb:


> wie du ja auch sagst, eine stamm/gilde wird sich als gruppe abheben können und enorm beitragen können und es wird eine skill-entwicklung geben, um auf dein argument "zergerei" einzugehen. du wirst denoch nicht autan zocken können.


dafür aber hundertmal flexiebler auf Situation reagieren können als der "zerg"  und das ist mit deren stärke.


antischock schrieb:


> in welche schublade tue ich dich denn?^^


 die des doofen WoW geschädigten der nur PvP kennt und somit mit RvR nix anzufangen weiss und deshalb belehrt werden muss in sachen deren entwicklungsverlauf (wie sich WAR-RvR nun wirklich auf nem vollen server anfühlt bzw wie es abläuft) noch in den sternen steht.
Und das schlimme ist das ich mich darauf einlass  ..........


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Mist, dann bin ich ja ein Kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würde erstmal garnichts pauschalisieren, denn in WAR fehlt einfach die Grundlage für roxX0r-Kids, egal auf welcher Seite.


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass Destruction die Kidsfraktion wird, aufgrund des "coolen" Äußeren allein schon, und bei den bisherigen Umfragen wurde das auch ziemlich deutlich.
> 
> Das Gute daran: Als Orderspieler freut man sich aber, je mehr Opfer umso besser
> 
> ...





Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also ich war Aliianz-spieler und werde in WAR mich auf die Seite der Zerstörung schlagen weil Chaos ist einfach mal cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



No Comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (6. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass Destruction die Kidsfraktion wird, aufgrund des "coolen" Äußeren allein schon, und bei den bisherigen Umfragen wurde das auch ziemlich deutlich.


Also ich würde das garnicht jetzt schon sagen es kann sich immer was ändern und das Argument ist ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen.


----------



## Ascían (6. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Mist, dann bin ich ja ein Kiddy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey Lari, Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Ernst, die LoD-Spieler nehme ich da ausdrücklich aus. Wobei ich ja auch immer noch Unrecht haben kann, ist ja eh nur ein subjektives Gefühl bisher. Hauptsache die Gesamtcommi wird besser als bei World of Flamecraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (6. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hey Lari, Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die WoW-Community ist an sich nicht schlecht, die Leute gehen nur in der schieren Masse von Deppen unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Teile dieser schieren Masse werden zu WAR schwappen, das ist so sicher wie ein Ork grün ist (es sei denn, man is beim Tabletopfiguren-Anmalen Amok gelaufen)

Und ich werd das Gefühl ned los, dass sich Chosen, Hexenkriegerin und Hexerin einer gewissen Beliebtheit nicht entziehen werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Keine Sorge, die Paladinfraktion freut sich sicher auch schon auf den Siggi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (6. September 2008)

Naja Zerstörung / Ordnung??

Ich glaub ich geh dahin wo weniger sind... Dann bin ich die Kiddiemassen los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (6. September 2008)

Naja bei jetzt ungefähr 10.Mio Spielern bei wow ist es klar das ein Teil das verhalten eines kiddys an den Tag legt und ebend bei 10mio. spielern sind das eine ganze Menge...


----------



## antischock (6. September 2008)

churchak, tut mir leid aber der dialog mit dir ist sinnlos.

auf jedes argument behauptest du nur, dass das gegenteil der fall sein wird ohne dies zu belegen.
verfälscht aussagen in einfach unobjektiven ausmaße: ich habe nicht behauptet, dass war nur aus 2k-spielern bestehen wird wie du es darstellst.
stellst war mit daoc gleich, sagst aber im selben atemzug dass die entwicklung noch nicht absehbar ist, sie sich aber sicher in deine vorstellung entwickeln wird.
btw pickst du nur einzelne ausagen von mir raus, reißt diese somit aus ihrem kontext um diese zu beneinen und erfasst die kernaussage einfach nicht.

ich gebe hier lediglich die designer wieder, in welche richtung sie das game entwicklen wollen, bzw bereits umgesetzt haben.

war != daoc, war != wow
war = next-gen-MMOrpg (so wollen es die designer^^ und man kann ihnen nur die daumen drücken, dass sie eine gute basis dafür geschaffen haben)

was es die entwicklung und spieldesign betrifft, kann ich dir nur die war-eu-seite empfehlen oder die dutzende interviews mit hickman und seinen jungs:
dort erfährst du mehr von den entwicklern direkt

ich erachte den dialog als beendet

ps: ich hab ja langsam so den eindruck, du erhoffst / provozierst eine unbalance.. damit man seinen skill direkt bei der wahl seiner fraktion unter beweiss stellen kann^^


----------



## fettemieze (6. September 2008)

Ehemaliger Hordespieler, jetzt ganz klar Ordnung!


----------



## Kelthuk (6. September 2008)

Einmal Horde IMMER Horde (jetzt Zerstörung)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> Einmal Horde IMMER Horde (jetzt Zerstörung)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit solchen aussagen macht man sich verdammt unbeliebt ^^, wir sind nicht die Horde, wir sind die Zerstörung. Die Horde ist böse weil man einen Feind braucht, wir sind böse weil wir das sein wollen.


----------



## Kelthuk (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Mit solchen aussagen macht man sich verdammt unbeliebt ^^, wir sind nicht die Horde, wir sind die Zerstörung. Die Horde ist böse weil man einen Feind braucht, wir sind böse weil wir das sein wollen.




das war ja auch auf das Thema bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar weiss ich das wir die Zerstörung sind ^^ aber wenn da in Klammern EX WOWler steht hab ichs eben so geschrieben ^^ 

falls sich jetzt jemand angegriffen fühlt tut es mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gr3xter (6. September 2008)

Zerstörung scheint voll in den Trent zu kommen. Liegt warscheins an dem "bösen" stil... Hoffentlich werden die Server dann nicht mir 1/3 Ordnung und 2/3 Zerstörung sein...


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Zerstörung scheint voll in den Trent zu kommen. Liegt warscheins an dem "bösen" stil... Hoffentlich werden die Server dann nicht mir 1/3 Ordnung und 2/3 Zerstörung sein...


Können sie auch gar nicht, gibt ja die Lustige Loginbegrenzung, wenn ein bestimmter Satz an Leuten einer Fraktion on ist kommt der Rest der sich einloggen will in eine Warteschleife. So ist garantiert das nie eine Seite zu überächtig vertreten ist.


----------



## Ni0x (6. September 2008)

Vielleicht entschließen sich dann ja doch ein paar Leute, statt lange zu warten eher zur Ordnung zu gehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arakhir (7. September 2008)

Tetsunoke schrieb:


> Die Chaos ich setzte das gleich mit Horde, das heißt mehr Spieler und die gewinnen immer im PvP^^



falsch. vor bc (vor blutelfen) war die horde im gegensatz zu den allis ziemlich "unterbesetzt". trotzdem waren die gewinnquoten in den bgs bis auf av bei ca. 80%. mit bc gab es einen riesigen hordenboom und jetzt verliert man mind. 50%, eher mehr. ich werde btw das spielen, das mir ex-gildies empfehlen ;DD


----------

